# Mitro's sneek attack!!!



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Me and Mitro agreed on a little trade and I got my end today and he added a suprise Bomb!!! Witch included to 2 Illusiones I havent tried yet the MK and the HL:dribble: Thanks Mitro you are a true BOLT!!!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

What a nice suprise ,nice selection


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Nice!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

nice one


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

that is a sweeeeeeet hit


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nicely done mitro!!! Some awesome smokes!!!


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Mitro, WOW man, that was one Holy Lancero of a hit there bro! Very, very nice! Damn. :dribble:

CD


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*That is one Grade A hit right there!!*


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

Thats a great hit


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Holy Smokes!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice hit!!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Wow, that's a very powerful hit. Enjoy the Camacho!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Sweet hit!!


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Excellent! The mk is a great stick - waiting to get my hands on the hl and looking forward to it. Camacho, Anejo, and DPG - gotta love it.


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

very very sneaky indeed
nice hit


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great hit :dribble:


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Nothing like a sneak attack!


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

thats a great looking bomb
those are some really good smokes


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Mike is a class act. Excellent little surprise!


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Mike never stops....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

great hit


----------

